# Friday nights dinner



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 6, 2006)

Did a couple of steaks, some potato and asparagus on the grills Friday. Here's what it looked like.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking good there Nickie boy  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh yeah looks great =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice looking dinner Nick!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey, I really liked the way the potatos looked...how long did you have em on the grill?  Coat them with oil?


----------



## Finney (Aug 6, 2006)

Do you deliver?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hey, I really liked the way the potatos looked...how long did you have em on the grill?  Coat them with oil?



Cappy, I slice them about 1/2" thick. Lite coat of vegatable oil on them, then salt and pepper. I go a little heavy on the salt. I spray the grate with some "Pam" then grill them about 5 minutes per side. They have a taste somewhere between a potato chip and a mashed potato.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Do you deliver?


Fin   That was steak, not de-liver


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3pzwe9c1]Hey, I really liked the way the potatos looked...how long did you have em on the grill?  Coat them with oil?



Cappy, I slice them about 1/2" thick. Lite coat of vegatable oil on them, then salt and pepper. I go a little heavy on the salt. I spray the grate with some "Pam" then grill them about 5 minutes per side. They have a taste somewhere between a potato chip and a mashed potato.[/quote:3pzwe9c1]
I liked the way they looked too.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad I could help fellas!


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 9, 2006)

Now i'm hungry again and i just ate dinner.


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 9, 2006)

Food looks great Nick!!! Going to have to give those taders a try.

Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 9, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Nick, I've done potato slices somewhat like that inside under the broiler.  I'm going to try them on the grill next time.  They look fabulous as does everything else.
> 
> QUESTION:   In the third picture, the asparagus on the left side--What is the source of the grill pan you are using?  And the grill pan on the right?
> 
> Thanks.



The one on the left I've had for years and couldn't tell you where I got it from. The one on the right is made by Weber.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice looking plate o' food Nick.


----------

